# He Just Wants to Say "Hi" by Suzanne Clothier



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

an excellent article about dog-dog communication and misinterpretation by humans. hope you enjoy!

He Just Wants to Say "Hi"


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I LOVED it!! Does she have a book out by chance? That article was amazing...


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought it was great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Great article!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Great article!
And I think she has several published books.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She has written a book. Here it is: Bones Would Rain From The Sky


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> She has written a book. Here it is: Bones Would Rain From The Sky


Thank you!  It sounds like it's going to be a great read. lol I love that I can read 14 pages about dog behaviour, but can't hardly make myself read anything out of my textbooks for my summer courses! :w00t:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Great article.
Thanks for posting it.
I would like to read more by her.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Loved reading it. I used to train dogs about 8 years ago. Stopped because of crazy owners. She is really good at explaining things. 







Experience Magic
http:itsmagicmaltese.com


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Tina said:


> Loved reading it. I used to train dogs about 8 years ago. Stopped because of crazy owners. She is really good at explaining things.


LOL...it usually is always the owners, isn't it (raises hand :blush: LOL)

Thank you for sharing that great article!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good article...I am that Secret Service agent on alert but thought I was hiding that by loosely holding the leash.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Maglily said:


> Good article...I am that Secret Service agent on alert but thought I was hiding that by loosely holding the leash.


lol, i am like that, too! but i try to hide it also by saying "puppy" in a high pitched happy voice when i see another dog.....:brownbag:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

tamizami said:


> lol, i am like that, too! but i try to hide it also by saying "puppy" in a high pitched happy voice when i see another dog.....:brownbag:


 
LOL yes we can turn into Minnie Mouse at times. 
... yesterday I was holding a loose leash and almost had the words out of my mouth whispering... ("we made it past that lab without Jodi noticing him") when Jodi went nuts at the word "made".

He is much better overall thou bec I bring a really tempting treat with me, and he is quick obey at "sit" when they go by...even thou the arch enemy is still in his sight. Well sometimes this works, it depend on how quickly that other dog comes into view or how close it is.
It's a work in progress.


----------

